# Raw Feeding



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

I've heard some buzz about feeding your dog raw meats as their primary diet. Has anybody done this? What were your results?


Any info helps


----------



## LockedFlockSage (Mar 26, 2008)

I saw your post on UBD as well. I personally don't raw feed simply because I have ran onto a dried food which I really like that is producing great results (VF Performance). I really don't know to many people if any around this area who raw feed. I know many on http://www.retrievertraining.net who go this route. For more info and answers to your question you may want to look there if you haven't already.


----------

